# Shrimp Babies Are Here, Now how I do maintain the tank?



## Miss Vicky (Jul 6, 2012)

I have somewhere around 20 adult red rili shrimp in a three gallon, planted filtered tank. Today, I found my first baby shrimp. There are also at least two berried adult females, so more babies coming soon. 

Until this point I've been doing water changes using a siphon and bucket, but I'm pretty sure that's not safe anymore. So what's the best way to do water changes now, without sucking up baby shrimp?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I used old sponge filters in reverse to syphon water out.I plug up where air bubbles come out with filter material and run air line to bucket.Setting bucket at right level can make this automatic as water will only flow till it reaches it's own level(top of bucket at tank minus bucket volume).I've done this with fry tanks to remove 5 gallons at a time without problems.You could use small plastic paint container(hardware store{pint,quart,gallon}) to remove as much or little as you want and you don't even have to be there.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

A small piece of old panty hose over the end/w a rubber band to hold it. That and I have a three and one half Qt. restaurant steam table plastic tub which any major city
has a restaurant supply store in it. This I use to temp. hold fish etc while I change something or adding a new anything to my tank. I sometimes just use it to scoop
water from the tank. You can clearly see into it cause it's white. I should have said the type of tub I'm talking about is round on top and come in various lengths.
They use them for the dressing/olives etc. They usually are stainless steel but come in white plastic also. Easy to pour from one through a fish net if you find that 
you scooped up a shrimp. These are also handy to put plants into while you organize your tank instead of just laying the plant down on something dry and if need
be you can keep the plant in there for a couple of days in water. Too big for 3 gal but you might have other tanks.


----------

